# Hello from North Alabama



## JD's Liquid Gold (Mar 7, 2012)

Total rookie here in North Alabama. Been educating myself with an older beekeeper from church and the internet, and now this website. I'll be getting my first bees at the end of April and I am totally excited. Looking forward to this new hobby. If there is anyone on here from North Alabama, reply back, I would love to see how things are done here in AL beewise. Thanks!!:


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## KC- BEE (Jun 13, 2011)

Specialkayme said:


> Welcome to the site!


Welcome from south Alabama.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome JD!


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello from Shelby County! Have you checked out the Alabama Beekeeer's Association site? Glad to have a fellow addict in this hobby!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the hobby, JD. Be sure to check out the ABA website as markmaster mentioned. Note on there that the ABA annual picnic is on May 19th in Cullman at the fairgrounds...that would be a good event to attend. 

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome from South Alabama. Living down here in Dothan. I grew up in the Gadsden area. This is my first year as well


----------



## BeeTax (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome from L.A. (lower Alabama). Actually N. Florida about an hour south of Dothan.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome from Cullman County AL. Glad to have ya. Hope to see ya at the picnic.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome jd! located in southwestern jackson county, just the other side of the state park from you. send me a personal message if you would like to come visit.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

Your welcome to visit here as well. I'm in Glencoe.


----------



## Smarsh7903 (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome. I'm from Calhoun County and starting off too.


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

My wife said ...ROLL TIDE .


----------

